# Onion Cottage



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 22, 2013)

well, this little gem had been on my radar for some time, eyeballing it, unsure if it was actually derelict or not. since the idea of entering a house, and stumbling upon an occupant is not the reason i get up so damned early with my camera, i bided my time until the clarification i needed proved it was indeed, derelict. 

i gave Pen15 a shout, and we headed over unsure of what we would see inside. upon entry, i was tripping over my urbex boner with what i found! Now i know these places are not all to uncommon these days, but to actually find one, rather than just shoot one that's already been done, was a huge thrill. this was shot about 3 months back, but been too busy upload pics etc. 

it is essentially two cottages joined together, that it seems two brothers lived in until one died, and then eventually the other followed. the first cottage had boxes of old photographs including a wedding album, that was clearly made on a minimal budget many many years ago. being a photographer by trade, this really got me. the second cottage had a bigger treat, the wedding dress! 

All in all, this was one of the best splores i have done to date, definitely worth the journey. 

THEN THE TWIST CAME...

i looked for the history, and found nothing, nothing at all. then i mentioned the name to my mum in passing, and she informed me that her cousin had married one of the brother's sons! what a small world. sadly no longer with us, so no extra history, but it certainly made my presence there even more justified. 

So a couple of months on, and UE-OMJ was keen to visit so along we went. sadly a little late, as all the lovely personal, artifacts had been burned on a fire tip in the garden, leaving pretty much just a shell, with some postcards. 

both visits were with great company who as ever, kept me on the straight and narrow with my obsession for taking ages framing my shots 

hope you enjoy this little place...




1 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




2 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




3 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




4 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




5 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




6 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




7 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr

thanks for looking


----------



## Pen15 (Jun 22, 2013)

Great set of images my friend  You have captured the site well. 

Just a few from me too.
















Thanks for looking


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 22, 2013)

lovely work pal! got some bits i'd missed.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 22, 2013)

Thankyou so much for the invite to this one, it's taken you ages to finally get the report up though 

I'm gutted to have arrived a bit too late with most of the good stuff already gone, but I still really enjoyed it here, still plenty to see. But I can see by your photos there was originally soooo much more. The wedding dress is just awesome!

Here's a few of mine....






































































































These were found dumped outside


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 22, 2013)

SITD - Pen15 - Fantastic pics both!!!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 22, 2013)

nice work mate! great pics given that most the stuff was gone gone gone


----------



## Pen15 (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice work OMJ  

Still plenty to see but sad that it is not the same.


----------



## skankypants (Jun 22, 2013)

What a great house,such a shame it has ended up the way it has now...great pics by all of you,thanks for posting..


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice work lads. Top explore gold that!!!


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 22, 2013)

Great photos from all thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrtoby (Jun 22, 2013)

Top shelf Urbex porn. Well done everyone


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 22, 2013)

*Excellent stuff you three! Shot of the wedding photo with the reflection of the dress = WIN!! *


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 22, 2013)

Great report thanks to all for sharing.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 22, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *Excellent stuff you three! Shot of the wedding photo with the reflection of the dress = WIN!! *



yeah that was one of those moments where i went to frame another shot, and just saw it all coming together.


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 22, 2013)

Great stuff. And lovely alliums!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 22, 2013)

Lovely shots all three sets wonderful looking place thanks for sharing


----------



## woodland pixie (Jun 24, 2013)

Lovely little place and beautiful photos thank you all


----------



## Mardy Bum (Jun 24, 2013)

What an amazing find! The wedding dress and photo is so poignant.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 24, 2013)

thanks for the positive comments guys. this one is a bit special to me


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 24, 2013)

Cracking stuff from all of you, a time capsule


----------



## Nessatiti89 (Jun 26, 2013)

What an amazing find, great little bit of history  Love the wedding dress shots.


----------



## Lusker (Jun 26, 2013)

Well done love the pictures guys


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 27, 2013)

Cracking shots guys, amazed to still see places like this exist. 
Ahh, so thats why it's called Onion Cottage... 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## morphlet (Jun 28, 2013)

Some poignant images there.


----------

